# 10-12 inches in the last couple of days



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

Been out for a few days plowing and enjoying the snow have lots of pics.

Didn't quit all of Saturday!


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

Great pics looks like a it kept you busypayup


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

great pics looking good keep them coming


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

nice rig! Looks like a lotta snow. we haven't got sh!t


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Is that what you look like after a couple days of plowing?


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

you all look tired 
looks like you had some fun 
get some sleep


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh yes, I'm tired and by the way my dog looks better than I do right at this point in time and my daughter think she needs to be outside without a coat on. I look like death warmed over! More pics coming. I did manage to squeeze in some sled riding to this weekend!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

nice pics man. how much did you end up with?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice pics, truck looks great


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ive been in the same boat over the last few days too..... loving all that snow thats being dumped on us.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

great pics


----------



## downrigger (Feb 12, 2008)

Great pics. Just a question for you all, with annual commercial plowing contracts do any of you guys have provisions built in so the price is more if exceeding number of pushes or exceeding quantity of snow over the season?


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

We ended up with around 14 in our area plus drifts. Got bunch of pics just haven't had time to post. Here some more. Quality kinda sucks with my POS camera! More to come.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice pics....I could use some of that.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

can you send that my way ?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

The sled riding gig after plowing 12 hours might be the worst. Kids don't wanna hear "Daddys tired". I feel your pain. Nice pics.


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes and it looks like another blast tonight into tomorrow. Of course now have check engine light on and dealer can't fit me in before the snow. Just thinking it something minor, I hope? My scanner says unknown fault, OH BOY!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Doom, if you have a scanner, clear the codes and see if it comes back on. It could easily be a phantom code as I call them that are triggered by something that might not be related. Always make note of the codes and then clear them. If it comes on again then you know there's a problem. At least that's what they will do at the dealer. Heck, they might even test drive your truck while plowing their own lot.


----------

